# Some pics just for fun............



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

........since I have not been posting much lately.



























































































Enjoy

Greg


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

awesome greg.. always a pleasure to see your amazing snakes


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I did enjoy!
GREAT!

I'm coming to Maryland to visit your zoo...haha...nice very nice.
What do you use for the enclosures? 
Any pics of that?


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

notaverage said:


> I did enjoy!
> GREAT!
> 
> I'm coming to Maryland to visit your zoo...haha...nice very nice.
> ...


Here are some shots of the room.



















I like to design custom acrylic cages and I use some old neodesha arboreals that are no longer made.

Greg


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

My fav is the snake second from the end


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

as always just stunning looking snakes. thanks for posting them


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

wOW..THANKS FOR SHARING!
THATs Great!!!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

As always Greg I need to wipe the drool off my keyboard. Thanks for posting shots of your amazing animals and fantastic set-ups.


----------

